# 6.0 GB of ram installed (2.99 GB usable)



## Bucephalus

Hi
I'm running windows 7 and I right-clicked on my computer then selected properties to check the computer specs and it says that I have 6.0 GB installed RAM but only 2.99 GB is usable.

I have an Intel Core i7 CPU and I can't remember what motherboard I have except that it's an MSI. I built this computer, but I have a feeling that I have put the memory in wrong.

Does anyone have any idea why Windows is saying only half my ram is usable?

regards
Dave


----------



## Aastii

I guess you are running win7 32 bit (x86).

Go to start menu and right click computer and click properties.

something like this will show up







where it says system type, does it by any chance say 32 bit?

If so, 32 bit operating systems can't usually utilise 4GB of memory, it is usually 3.5GB or less, but it does vary. That would explain why


----------



## Bucephalus

Yeah. you're right, it is 32 bit. Thanks.
I bougth the 32 bit because I wasn't sure if my printer and some apps I have would run on that 64 bit. I am starting to use photoshop and autocad though and I play this game called dragonage also. I'm sure this game at least must challenge this 3GB ceiling.
Do you think it's worth upgrading to 64 bit? I can always go back if something doesn't work with it now that I have 32 bit windows 7.

David


----------



## Aastii

everything on 32 bit usually works on 64 bit.

As you can see from the screenshot, which is from my computer, it is 64 bit with 4GB of memory and every game I have ever tried works on it, photoshop works on it, there are drivers for everything, be it dedicated 64 bit servers or 32 bit ones that work fine with 64 bit.

Because 4GB+ is just about standard for systems now just about everything works with 64 bit.

It also unlocks the 64 bit architechture of your CPU, which will make it perform faster than a 32 bit OS will., so yes, deffinately upgrade I would say


----------



## Bucephalus

thanks for your advice.


----------



## adnanpatka

I have Windows 7 64bit with 4GB Installed 
when I right click My computer > Properties it shows up

Installed Memory (RAM): 4.00 GB (2.99 GB usable)
System type: 64bit OS

BIOS shows 4GB memory.
Laptop: Toshiba A100-338

Any suggestions?


----------



## craneop1985

Check the bios and see how much memory is being dedicated for the video-you maybe able to free some for usage there.


----------



## linkin

if you have gone into msconfig and set maxmem to 4gb it will cause this to happen. go into msconfig and uncheck the maxmem option, save and restart.


----------



## Okedokey

ensure memory remapping is enabled in the bios


----------



## Okedokey

linkin93 said:


> if you have gone into msconfig and set maxmem to 4gb it will cause this to happen. go into msconfig and uncheck the maxmem option, save and restart.



explain in english pls


----------



## ganzey

^^does nobody use the edit button, lol.


----------



## linkin

bigfellla said:


> explain in english pls



Start > type "msconfig" and hit enter. go to the boot tab, click advanced options. there well be a tickbox and it says "maxmem" next do it. if it is checked, and set to 4gb, it will cause this issue. the solution is to un-check the "maxmem" option, hit apply, and reboot.


----------



## Okedokey

nice thanks, never looked there before.  maximum is spelt with an "i" btw.


----------



## Bodaggit23

bigfellla said:


> nice thanks, never looked there before.  maximum is spelt with an "i" btw.



"Maxmem" stands for "Maximum Memory" in linkin's post. 

He meant uncheck the Maximum Memory box.


----------



## tyttebøvs

Maximum memory = 4GB and then Windows only sees 2.99 and not 4.00... That is just magic.


----------



## Bodaggit23

tyttebøvs said:


> That is just magic.



Windows IS amazing, after all.


----------



## Okedokey

Bodaggit23 said:


> "Maxmem" stands for "Maximum Memory" in linkin's post.
> 
> He meant uncheck the Maximum Memory box.



gee thanks i would never have worked that out.


----------



## Bodaggit23

bigfellla said:


> gee thanks i would never have worked that out.


That's what I figured.

Your welcome. :good:


----------



## Okedokey

now i understand how you have 5000+ posts in less than a year lol 

great pc btw, when you getting Win 7 64 bit?  Considering SSD for that machine - the two would be potent on that platform


----------



## Bodaggit23

bigfellla said:


> now i understand how you have 5000+ posts in less than a year lol
> 
> great pc btw, when you getting Win 7 64 bit?  Considering SSD for that machine - the two would be potent on that platform



Yes, a bit of a turrets spammer am I.

Thanks, and I haven't the need to switch yet to 7. Everything is peachy on Vista x64.

As for SSD, I'm planning 3 of these in RAID 5 within the month or so:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST3500418AS 500GB $54.99

I can't really justify an SSD yet, unless you can find me one that will perform better than these in RAID 5 for the same price.


----------



## Okedokey

Put a copy of your OS on to a 40GB SSD drive and it will smash the performance of a RAID array in terms of speed, thereby unlocking the potential of the rest of your system.  Here is a new Intel one for $130 : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167025

Windows 7 64bit would be ideal as it is optimised for SSD and a much more stable and faster OS than Vista.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Having a hard time finding benches for that drive. 

I'd probably get an 80gig X25-M G2 if anything.

I'd still like to try RAID. Something has to be said 
for 1TB of redundant storage, no?

If RAID 5 doesn't go so well, I can always RAID 0 
two of them, and w/e with the other.


----------



## Okedokey

Dude, i built a system with a SSD for a client. That system went from completely off, to completely usable desktop in 7 seconds.  lol

Put the OS on the SSD (80GB is heaps), and install everything else on your raid.

The harddrive on PCs is by far the biggest bottleneck.


----------



## Flaring Afro

Bodaggit23 said:


> Having a hard time finding benches for that drive.



It is FAST. When I hit logon, windows just appears with everything loaded. And this computer with it's 2.5 processor isnt exactly the most powerful thing out there as far as processing goes.


----------



## Okedokey

Flaring Afro said:


> It is FAST. When I hit logon, windows just appears with everything loaded. And this computer with it's 2.5 processor isnt exactly the most powerful thing out there as far as processing goes.



you are talking about something that is RAM speed dependant.  login from sleep etc is based on RAM availability and speed.  Although the SSD will be beneficial, the amount of RAM you have is more of the speed you are talking about.

The SSD will however speed up application launch, OS boot time and shutdown, and gaming loading etc.


----------



## Flaring Afro

^well, initial logon is what i meant. that was a huge increase in speed. if your computer  was in sleep mode, no it shouldn't matter. The initial boot before the windows logon screen is much faster too but I upgraded to windows 7 from vista at the same time so it's not as apples to apples as initial logon and loading the programs I have that run at startup.

Flash CS4 and MediaPortal are both big programs that also start much faster.


----------

